# Toro 824 OE 37798



## Dracer173 (Dec 28, 2019)

dose any know if the Arnold poly skids fit the toro 824 OE? if so has any body used them? some people say they have problems with them moving


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to the site,,
i would check the bolt spacing of them before you buy, not sure but think they may not fit a toro as they are more for MTD made machines.


----------



## Dracer173 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thank you for the help, I think the spacing on the Toro 824 OE is 2 7/8 " not sure what the spacing on the Arnold poly skids


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

The Arnold 490-241-0010 Universal Poly Slide Shoe Kit fits just about everything including 2 7/8" spacing. Some people have reported they move but others don't seem to have the problem.
https://www.amazon.com/Arnold-490-241-0010-Universal-Two-Stage-Throwers/dp/B002MRM6KQ


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

I just tried those skids on my 826 which has the same bucket design as your 824. They do not fit. It’s not due to the bolt spacing but because of the way the bottom of the bucket flares out near the front. That flare makes it impossible for the skid to rest firmly against the bucket without extra washers. I returned it and bought the OEM poly skid from Toro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

minnesotaman82 said:


> I just tried those skids on my 826 which has the same bucket design as your 824. They do not fit. It’s not due to the bolt spacing but because of the way the bottom of the bucket flares out near the front. That flare makes it impossible for the skid to rest firmly against the bucket without extra washers. I returned it and bought the OEM poly skid from Toro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracer173 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks I used some extra washers to space the skids away from the bucket and got them mounted, haven't had a chance to try them yet I also ordered a set of Armor skids to try all I need now is some snow.
Would like to thank you guys for the help.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

personally i have found toro's cast iron skids to be better , ploy skids failed to last long on my pave'r stone walk ways


----------



## Dracer173 (Dec 28, 2019)

The reason I put the poly skids on is to protect the bucket I have some areas on my drive way that are cracked and and some have dropped. My Toro is new and I haven't used it yet I also bought the Armor skids to try.


----------



## Dracer173 (Dec 28, 2019)

I had a chance to try out the Arnold poly skids today we only got 2" or so, they worked good, when I get the Armor skids I can compare the two.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

I love my toro poly skids. They literally transformed the automatic steering on my 826 from wondering all over the place to operating perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

